# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εξημερωση cockatiel.

## elena1996

Καλησπερα σας!!  ::  Θελω να εξημερωσω το κοκατιλ μου τον Ντοναλντ,τον οποιο εχω απο τις 22 Ιουνιου και ειναι περιπου 7 μηνων.Εχει προσαρμοστει αρκετα,τραγουδαει και τις περισσοτερες φορες οταν βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι δεν με φοβαται,αλλα ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικο...Εχω δει καποια σημαδια,για παραδειγμα οταν ανοιγω το πορτακι του κλουβιου το κοιταει εντονα,λες και θελει να βγει εξω,και θελει να εχει παρεα,γιατι μια φορα που τραγουδουσε το ηχογραφησα και οταν ακουει την φωνη του κραζει και ψαχνει να βρει που ειναι το αλλο πουλακι..  ::  Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν προσπαθω να το ταϊσω εξω απο το κλουβι με αγνοει και οταν βαζω το χερι μου μεσα με τη λιχουδια του με φοβαται.Μηπως  να του αφησω το πορτακι ανοιχτο για να βγει εξω και να εξασκεισει λιγο τα φτερα του??Αν μετα ομως δεν μπαινει μεσα??

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι νωρίς Έλενα ακόμα και αφού λες οτι είναι επιφυλακτικό,καθυστέρησε το λίγο ακόμα.Αν δε τρομάζει όταν είσαι κοντά στο κλουβί του,να πηγαίνεις κοντά να του μιλάς ήρεμα και ρίχνε  και καμιά σφυριά(από το σφυρίζω έτσι?)
Μετά από λίγη ώρα (συνομιλίας)άνοιξε τη πόρτα και δώσε του δάχτυλο,το δείκτη...αν δείς οτι το σκέφτεται,προχώρησε ήρεμα και προσπάθησε να του ακουμπήσεις το δάχτυλό σου κάτω από τη κοιλιά.Ίσως ανέβει....  ::  ,ίσως όμως σου δώσει καμια δαγκωνιά για να σε τρομάξει-αποφύγει  :eek:  ,αλλά πρέπει να μείνεις ψύχραιμη και να το υποστείς ακόμα κι αν τρέξει λίγο αίμα.Αν σε δαγκώσει,τραβάς ήρεμα το χέρι και αποχωρείς από το δωμάτιο.
Αν του ανοίξεις πόρτα να βγέι έξω και δεν είναι έτοιμο πολύ πιθανόν να αρχίσει να πετάει άτσαλα και να χτυπάει σε τοίχους και παράθυρα.Άσε που αν δε μπαίνει μόνο του μέσα πως θα το πιάσεις??

----------


## elena1996

Ευχαριστω πολυ Βαγγελη,θα το δοκιμασω τωρα αμεσως!!  ::  Και αν με δαγκωσει,τι να πω,χαζαπλαστ εχουμε!!  ::  ..Θα σας πω αν γινει κατι..

----------


## vagelis76

Εκμεταλλεύσου τη λιχουδιά που του αρέσει....
περιμένουμε εξελίξεις....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikolas

επισης θα μπορουσες να βαλεις τον αντειχειρα σου μπροστα απο το πουλακι και απο την απεναντι πλευρα να του εχεις την αγαπημανη του λιχουδια ωστε να του δωσεις ενα κινιτρο να ανεβει  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  δοκιμασε το μπορει να πετυχει εγω ετσι καταφερα να ναεβαινει στο χερι μου ο φιφης(ringneck) μου  ::   ::   ::   ::  ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!!!  ::   ::                                                                                                 φιλικα Νικολας  ::

----------


## elena1996

Τις μερες που περασαν το προσπαθησα πολλες φορες..Του μιλαω πρωτα κανα 10λεπτο και οταν το βλεπω χαλαρο βαζω σιγα-σιγα το δαχτυλο μου μεσα.Στην αρχη αναστατωθηκε και πηδουσε απο τη μια ραβδο στην αλλη ανυσηχο.Οταν προσπαθησα να το ταϊσω μπισκοτακι που του αρεσει,αρχισε να φτερουγιζει απο εδω κι απο κει σαν τρελο και σταματησα..  ::  Παντως με εχει συνηθισει αρκετα,γιατι σημερα πριν απο κανα 2ωρο που ξαναβαλα το δαχτυλο μου μεσα δεν εφυγε απο την ραβδο του,αλλα κοιτουσε το δαχτυλο μου διστακτικα και μετα απο 2 λεπτα περιπου που του μιλουσα χωρις να κουνησω καθολου το δαχτυλο μου με συνηθισε και με κοιτουσε στο προσωπο και κουνουσε το κεφαλακι του δεξια και αριστερα,λες και ειχε ξεχασει οτι ειχα βαλει το δαχτυλο μου μεσα στο κλουβι του!!  ::  Μετα βεβαια που πηγα να του χαϊδεψω την κοιλιτσα,ανοιξε το στομα του λες και ηθελε να με δαγκωσει,αλλα τελικα τραβηχτηκε πισω.Μετα εκλεισα την πορτα του κλουβιου και ηρθε παλι κοντα μου κανονικα.Τουλαχιστον με εχει συνηθισει αρκετα,βαζω μεσα το χερι μου και δεν πεταει σαν τρελο απο δω κι απο κει!!  ::  Τωρα τι να κανω?Να συνεχισω την ιδια διαδικασια μεχρι να με αφησει να το χαϊδεψω??

----------


## vagelis76

Σωστά έπραξες που σταμάτησες μέχρι εκεί που σου επέτρεψε!!!  ::  
Συνεχίζεις το ίδιο κάθε μέρα και πιο συχνά μέχρι να σου επιτρέψει να το αγγίξεις και να ανέβει στο δάχτυλο. Όταν είναι συνεργάσιμο όπως λές,να το επιβραβεύεις με ένα "Μπράβο" και τη λιχουδίτσα που του αρέσει.

----------


## elena1996

Οκ,θα συνεχισω ετσι και απο δω και στο εξης θα του αφιερωνω οσο πιο πολυ χρονο μπορω για την εκπαιδευση του!!  ::

----------


## copa

Έλενα,
Δες και αυτό viewtopic.php?f=10&t=401
προσπ'αθησε πρώτα να τρώει από το χέρι σου, έχοντας το χέρι σου έξω από το κλουβί.
Υπομονή και αγάπη φαίνεται ότι έχεις. Συνέχισε έτσι και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα έρχεται πετώντας επάνω σου.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## elena1996

Παιδια συγνωμη που χαθηκα,αλλα ειμαι στο χωριο μου και επιτελους βρηκα ιντερνετ καφε!!Τελικα του μικρουλι μου του αρεσει η εξοχη!!  ::   ::  Λοιπον τα νεα,αν και εχει περασει σχετικα μικρο χρονικο διαστημα,ειναι συγκλονιστικα!! "fullyhappy" Εκτος απ'το οτι εχω καταφερει να πλησιασω πολυυυ κοντα του το χερι μου,3 φορες τον αγγιξα κι ολας,αλλα μετα τρομαξε κι εφυγε..  :sad:  ,προχθες που του εβαλα αγγουρακι καταφερα να το ταϊσω μεσα απο τα καγκελα του κλουβιου με το χερι μου!!  :eek:  Και αφηνω τελευταιο το καλυτερο απ'ολα,τις τελευταιες 3 μερες με αφηνει να το χαϊδευω με τον δεικτη μου(μεσα απο τα καγκελα του κλουβιου εννοηται)στο ραμφος και στο κεφαλακι του!!  ::  Και καμια-δυο φορες,την ωρα που περοιποιοταν το φτερωμα του,καταφερα να τον χαιδεψω στην κοιλια και στον σβερκο του!!Και την ωρα που τον χαιδευα εκει,καποια στιγμη μαλλον ενιωσε το χερι μου και παγωσε στη θεση ακριβως που ηταν,λες και με τσεκαρε,αν θα του κανω κακο ή οχι,εγω συνεχισα κανονικα να τον χαιδευω κι επειτα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα συνεχισε κανονικα να ''τσουρομαδιεται''!!  ::  ..Το προβλημα ειναι οι δαγκωματιες..Επειδη με δαγκωνει σχεδον ολη την ωρα,καθε φορα που παει να με δαγκωσει βγαζω το χερι μου απο το κλουβι,και μετα το ξαναβαζω.Βεβαια μερικες φορες με δαγκωνει λες και παιζει,δηλαδη οχι δυνατα για να με πονεσει,αλλα αλλες φαινεται το ενοχλω και δαγκωνει με δυναμη(σημερα μου εβγαλε για πρωτη φορα αιμα!!)Στην αρχη οταν παω να το χαιδεψω αρχιζει να δαγκωνει το δαχτυλο μου,αλλα μετα απο λιγη ωρα με συνιθιζει.Μερικες φορες του χαιδευω το ραμφος οταν το εχει ανοιξει για να με δαγκωσει,ειναι κακο αυτο??Μερικες φορες την ωρα που το χαιδευω αυτο χασμουριεται,αυτο σημαινει οτι αισθανετε ανετα μαζι μου??Αχου και το κεφαλακι του ειναι τοοοσο μαλακο!!  ::  ....Σημερα παλι εκανε κατι που μου αρεσε παρα πολυ,την ωρα του χαιδευα το πλαινο του ραμφους του εγειρε το κεφαλακι του,μισοκλεισε τα ματακια του και αρχισε να κανει ''κρα'' αλλα πολυ σιγανα,ουτε καν ανοιξε το στομα του δηλαδη!!Ακομα,οταν του ειχα ανοιχτο το πορτακι παραλιγο να βγει εξω,στο τσακ το προλαβα!!Αυτο σημαινει οτι εχει εξοικειωθει με το περιβαλλον??Να τον παω να κοψει τα φτερακια και να αρχισω να τον βγαζω κι εξω,τι λετε???

----------


## vagelis76

Έλενα δε ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι για όλα τα παραπάνω που διάβασα!!!!!!!!!!Συνέχισε έτσι αργά και σταθερά και όλα θα πάνε πολύ καλύτερα.Όσο για τις δαγκωματιές....τόση χαρά που πήρες με όλα αυτά δεν αξίζουν και λίγες σταγόνες αίμα να τρέξουν????
Τώρα που τα πάτε καλά και αρχίζει να σε εμπιστεύεται θα σου έλεγα να αποφύγεις να του κόψεις τα φτερά,ίσως σε πάει πίσω.
Μπορείς όμως να του χαρήσεις μερικές πτήσεις αν θέλει αφού πρώτα τον έχεις σε ένα ασφαλές δωμάτιο(κλειστά παράθυρα,όχι επικίνδυνα αντικείμενα,όχι κόσμο μέσα σε αυτό).
Περιμένω να ακούσω και καλύτερα έτσι??????

----------


## elena1996

Κι εγω Βαγγελη ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη που εχουμε φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο σχεδον απο το μηδεν!!(οταν το πηρα δεν ηταν ταισμενο απο χερι),και καλα καλα δεν εχει περασει ουτε ενας μηνας!!  :eek:   ::  !!Δικιο εχεις,οι δαγκωματιες δεν ειναι τιποτα σε σχεση με ολα αυτα που εχω καταφερει!!  ::   ::  ..Λεω καλυτερα να αφησω να ''σταθεροποιηθουν'' καπως τα πραγματα,γιατι ακομα ειναι λιγο επιφυλακτικος μαζι μου και φανταζομαι το να τον κυνηγαω γυρω-γυρω στο δωματιο για να μπει μεσα στο κλουβι του δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο...  ::  ...Τα φτερα εχεις δικιο,δεν ειναι και πολυ καλη ιδεα να του τα κοψω τωρα,οποτε περιμεεεενουμε!!Τωρα εχω βαλει στοχο να το χαιδεψω κι απο μεσα απο το κλουβι,και σημερα καταφερα να αγγιξω 1 φορα το ποδαρακι του και 1 φορα το ραμφος του ενω ειχα το χερι μου μεσα απο το κλουβι!!  ::   ::

----------


## elena1996

Κι αλλα νεα!!Ολα μαζεμενα συμβαινουνε...  ::  Λοιπον καταφερα να το ταισω λιχουδια και μεσα απο το κλουβι,με το χερι μου!!  ::  Επισης,αν εχετε διαβασει την προηγουμενη δημοσιευση  μου θα ξερετε οτι την ωρα που καθαριζα το κλουβι του βγηκε εξω!!  :eek:  Πετουσε χαρουμενο κι εκραζε ολη την ωρα.Και μια στιγμη,καταλαθος παγιδευτηκε καπου και το εβαλα πανω στο χερι μου,κι αυτο δεν εφυγε!! "fullyhappy" Ομως καταλαθος την ωρα που εκανε ''βουτια'' επεσε με το προσωπο πανω στο κλουβι του και χτυπησε το ματι του..  ::  Επειδη ομως το ειδα που ηταν τοσο χαρουμενο οταν πετουσε και σκαρφαλωνε πανω στην σιτα,  ::  ,σκεφτηκα οταν γινει καλα το ματακι του να το ξαναφησω να βγει απο το κλουβακι του.Και αν χτυπησει ομως και αυτα τη φορα??Εσας σας εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο??Πως το αντιμετωπισατε??  ::

----------


## marianna_sk

Μπραβο ελενα χαιρομαι πολυ για το κοκατιλακι σου ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η προοδος του,εγω δεν ξερω τι θα κανω με το δικο μου  βλεπει χερι και ομαει.σημερα τον εβαλα με το κλουβι στην μπανιερα και εκανε το πρωτο του μπανιο.του αρεσε μαλλον.το ματακι του τωρα πως ειναι?

----------


## elena1996

Το ματι του ειναι μαλλον καλυτερα,αρχιζει σιγα σιγα το τραυμα και επουλωνεται..  ::  ..

Χθες παλι βγηκε εξω,και τα πραγματα πηγαν πολυ καλα μεχρι τη στιγμη που επρεπε να το ξαναβαλω μεσα..Δεν εμπαινε με τιποτα,και αναγκαστικα να το κυνηγαω γυρω-γυρω να το πιασω και το καιμενουλι μου ετρεμε απο το φοβο..Καποια στιγμη σηκωσα το κλουβι και το εβαλα ακριβως μπροστα του με την πορτα ανοιχτη,κι ετσι μπηκε μερα.Σημερα παλι που του ανοιξα την πορτα την περιεργαστηκε αλλα δεν βγηκε καθολου εξω,μαλλον εχει τρομαξει..  :sad:  Θα το ξεπερασει??Κι αν βγει εξω,εγω πως θα καταφερω να το βαλω μεσα,αφου δεν με αφηνει να το ανεβαζω πανω στο χερι μου??Βεβαια υπαρχει και η επιλογη να περιμενω κανα μηνα,ετσι ωστε να με εχει συνηθισει και να μην με παει πισω οπως ειπε κι ο Βαγγελης και να του κοψω τα φτερα,για να μπορω να το βαζω πιο ευκολα μεσα..Τι να κανω??(σορρυ και παλι για τις τοοσες πολλες ερωτησεις..  ::  )

Α,και να μην το ξεχασω!!Σημερα κλεινουμε ενα μηνα με τον Ντοναλντ μου!!Μου φαινεται απιστευτο το ποσο εξημερωθηκε μεσα σε ενα μηνα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## copa

άστον να πάει μόνος του μέσα. Δεν πρέπει να τον κυνηγάς γιατί σίγουρα στρεσάρεται. μόλις πεινάσει η διψάσει θα πάει μόνο του να μπει στο κλουβί και τότε του κλείνεισ την πόρτα.
Εγώ στην αρχή τον έβγαλα σε περιορισμένο χώρο στο δωμάτιο μου.
Δες το παρακάτω
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=401
φιλικά
Κώστας

δωσ του λίγο χρόνο. Για ένα μήνα πας πολύ καλά. λίγο υπομονή θέλει.

----------


## elena1996

Απλα επειδη μερικες φορες φευγω απο το σπιτι,πρεπει να το βαλω μεσα στο κλουβι του..Οποτε θα του ανοιγω την πορτα μονο οταν εχω πολυ χρονο στην διαθεση μου..Αυτες τις μερες δεν βγηκε καθολου απο το κλουβι,αν και ολο κοντα στην πορτα πηγαινει,κι οταν την εχω ανοιχτη μερικες φορες βγαζει το κεφαλι του εξω και με κοιταζει.  ::  ..Μαλλον τρομαξε απο την προηγουμενη πτηση του και ειναι λιγο διστακτικος,ελπιζω να το ξεπερασει γρηγορα...Τα καλα νεα ειναι πως τωρα πλεον βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι και του δινω και κανενα σπορακι και το τρωει χωρις δισταγμο,και μερικες φορες με αφηνει να το χαιδεψω εχοντας το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι στο ραμφος(αλλα μονο στοραμφος,στην κοιλιτσα φοβαται και με τσιμπαει..Αυτα απο μενα και τον Ντοναλντ,προς το παρον..  ::

----------

